# gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r3 compiled then nvidia drivers fails

## Angrychile

...to compile. I have nvidia-drivers-195.36.31. Thing is it complains about ioctl...

```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: error: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

```

```

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r11-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1090T_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 26 Nov 2010 06:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1 Q3AEULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb blender-game bluetooth bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus devil dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gimp gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jack java jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nspluginwrapper ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svgalib swat symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconfavahi zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## chithanh

Don't mix stable nvidia-drivers with unstable kernel. This doesn't work. Use >=nvidia-drivers-260

----------

## Angrychile

will do, thank you.

----------

## grimm26

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Don't mix stable nvidia-drivers with unstable kernel. This doesn't work. Use >=nvidia-drivers-260

 

linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 is now the latest stable kernel.  195.36.31 is the latest stable nvidia-drivers.  Now what?  :Smile: 

----------

## chithanh

See bug 348186

----------

## Jaglover

 *grimm26 wrote:*   

>  *chithanh wrote:*   Don't mix stable nvidia-drivers with unstable kernel. This doesn't work. Use >=nvidia-drivers-260 
> 
> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 is now the latest stable kernel.  195.36.31 is the latest stable nvidia-drivers.  Now what? 

 

linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 is the latest ~arch kernel (goes with 260.19.29), 2.6.34-r12 is latest stable.

----------

## rockfly12

I am running from stable but the ltest gentoo-sources I have installed is 2.6.36-r5.  Why is this being pulled down if it is not stable?  I noticed in another thread that 2.6.36 was marked stable and then moved back to testing ... is this just an artifact of that?

----------

## radio_flyer

I think the best option for us stable folks at the moment is to ignore the kernel upgrade unless you're on a network-facing machine. The kernel upgrade and stabilization appears to have been rushed due to the security alert referenced in this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348509

However, on my system both the current stable nvidia-drivers and the current stable vmware-modules fail to compile against 2.6.36-r5. The unstable vmware-modules (app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.25-r2) compiles fine against 2.6.36-r5 and it's a simple patch (r1 to r2), but the unstable nvidia-drivers will move you to a completely different version (nvidia-settings-256 and nvidia-drivers-260) that has quite a few serious bugs against it at the moment. I can't fault the developers for wanting to patch what appears to be a serious hole in the kernel, but it's obvious other issues associated with the 2.6.36 kernel haven't been sorted out by the upstream developers yet. If you're stable, it might be best to wait a bit for the dust to settle.

----------

## grimm26

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *grimm26 wrote:*    *chithanh wrote:*   Don't mix stable nvidia-drivers with unstable kernel. This doesn't work. Use >=nvidia-drivers-260 
> 
> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 is now the latest stable kernel.  195.36.31 is the latest stable nvidia-drivers.  Now what?  
> 
> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 is the latest ~arch kernel (goes with 260.19.29), 2.6.34-r12 is latest stable.

 

That's not entirely correct.

```

qa4437@shadow ~ % grep KEYWORDS /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5.ebuild         

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86"

qa4437@shadow ~ % 

```

Clearly, gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 is marked stable for x86 and my system is x86.  With that logic, gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 goes with x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 but as we know, x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 will not compile against gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 - both are latest stable.

----------

## Dave_KC

Well, I'm getting the same type of error with an AMD64 machine.  I guess I'll wait and hear an answer.

----------

## Gusar

 *Dave_KC wrote:*   

> Well, I'm getting the same type of error with an AMD64 machine.  I guess I'll wait and hear an answer.

 

The answer is very simple: Use nvidia-drivers from ~ARCH. Yeah, ideally both kernel and nvidia would be stabilized in sync, but they weren't this time.

----------

